# Lynnhaven First Time - Report



## flyak (Nov 20, 2006)

Just wanted to close the loop. We ended up at Lynnhaven after all, Friday after Thanksgiving. The wind was fierce in the open, but quiet enough back in the grass to cast a fly and maintain pretty good control of the kayak.

I ended up with just two small puppy drum - two pounders - on consecutive casts with a brown and orange Clouser. They were my first ever redfish and on a fly, so I was happy and looking forward to going back again.


----------



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

congrats on the reds on the fly. I'm not that coordinated but have wanted to try it. good job and thanks for the report!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

flyak said:


> Just wanted to close the loop. We ended up at Lynnhaven after all, Friday after Thanksgiving. The wind was fierce in the open, but quiet enough back in the grass to cast a fly and maintain pretty good control of the kayak.
> 
> I ended up with just two small puppy drum - two pounders - on consecutive casts with a brown and orange Clouser. They were my first ever redfish and on a fly, so I was happy and looking forward to going back again.


thanks for the report...


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

always appreciate a report, especially as ol' man winter approaches.

today was the first morning i had frost on the windshield:--|


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah,it was farkin cold here too!

said 31 in my truck on the way to school...

BURR 

thats cold for us! specially considering it was 75 like a week ago..


was trout fishin in waders and a t-shirt lol




Jesse


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

UNCdub, is UNC close to the water? are their a lot of places to fish? just curious.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

you might be thinkin of UNC at chapel hill which is about 2 hours away, but i go to UNC-wilmington aka the dub. enough fishin here to keep me plenty occupied.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

whats your major, i'm thinkin about applying, but i'm a little nervous since i won't be able to ever visit campus if i get in.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

business w/ marketing concentration. PM me if you got more questions.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

any report i read is a good report- THANK YOU


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Sinking line?*



flyak said:


> Just wanted to close the loop. We ended up at Lynnhaven after all, Friday after Thanksgiving. The wind was fierce in the open, but quiet enough back in the grass to cast a fly and maintain pretty good control of the kayak.
> 
> I ended up with just two small puppy drum - two pounders - on consecutive casts with a brown and orange Clouser. They were my first ever redfish and on a fly, so I was happy and looking forward to going back again.


Just curious: 
-Are you a paddler or pedal man (or woman) just trying to be PC. 
-What size clouser were you using, ie..#6, #8, #10?? 
-Sinking line??


----------

